# back pack options for commuting



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking for a new back pack to throw my lunch and some gear in. I will have most of my gear/shower supplies stashed at work so i don't need anything big. Just large enough to carry my lunch and a few extra things. 

currently I've been using a pedros messenger bag; however it's a bit too small and the way the strap sits on my shoulder is not comfortable. 

I've been eying packs from Osprey, specifically their Talon series: http://www.ospreypacks.com/Packs/TalonSeriesActiveLightPursuitsMultiUse

anyone use these are something like it?


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I'll sometimes take the bladder out of my Camelbak, and use that if I don't need much space. I have one of the larger packs with a ~600 cubic inch cargo area (for mountain biking), so there's plenty of room for what you describe.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Wingnut that's a few years old but I think it has less storage capacity. good suggestion though...I'll check it out again. 

I've been eyeing the Osprey packs for sometime now. just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

Those osprey packs look nice....definitely on the short list when I wear this pack out. If you get one, please post a review.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

A Camelbak would be a great option and you wouldn't need to carry water bottles.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Personally, I don't like weight on my shoulders or upper back when cycling. I use a sizeable fanny pack for commuting. Way more comfortable, better balance, etc. I'm not sure what your "few extra things" are, but something like this might have the capacity you need.
http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___48397

If you're cool with a backpack, never mind.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

One thing that really doesn't seem to help for cycling is hip belts- at least for me. for me, they're extra weight and constriction where I don't need to be constricted. 

I got a pack somewhat similar to that osprey and cut the hip belt off.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

clip on seatpost trunk rack with a stuff sack and net. A great way to carry a small load on a bike without racks.

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023815_-1_20000__400031

http://www.performancebike.com/bike...k//1&searchType=resultSet&cn1=&searchTerm=net


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

JCavilia said:


> Personally, I don't like weight on my shoulders or upper back when cycling. I use a sizeable fanny pack for commuting. Way more comfortable, better balance, etc. I'm not sure what your "few extra things" are, but something like this might have the capacity you need.
> http://www.campmor.com/outdoor/gear/Product___48397
> 
> If you're cool with a backpack, never mind.


Have something similiar. unfortunately too small for what I need to bring. thanks though


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

RedRex said:


> clip on seatpost trunk rack with a stuff sack and net. A great way to carry a small load on a bike without racks.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1023815_-1_20000__400031
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/bike...k//1&searchType=resultSet&cn1=&searchTerm=net


interesting idea and cheaper:thumbsup:


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

...its a popular method for Brevets and double century riders. A common stuff sack and a net is all you need.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

My daily commute pack is the Rudy Project. Really like it and it's been going strong for two years. I commute with a full set of clothes, small towel, de-stink gel, wallet and watch. It runs about $75:
http://www.e-rudy.com/index_inner_detail.php?group_id=4&cat_id=27&item_id=AC003062

For smaller loads, I really like this one and it's currently half price at comp cycle
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=6957


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I ride to work everyday rain or shine

I have had the Osprey Talon 22 for 6 months

It is awesome - very comfortable and well built

The hip pockets are very convenient and do nootka get in the way

I was considering a waterproof bag but instead I bought a super lightweight dry bag from REI and this is perfect - usually it is rolled up and stashed away but when it rains I put my clothes in it and everything is dry


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

WEG said:


> I ride to work everyday rain or shine
> 
> I have had the Osprey Talon 22 for 6 months
> 
> ...


that's great to hear. I've got 2 minor disc herniation's in my neck and convinced slinging the messenger bag over 1 shoulder contributes to my neck/shoulder pain i get periodically. I've found having a pack where I can adjust the weight off my shoulders and onto my chest and waist works better.


----------



## dustyrider (Aug 10, 2007)

My housemate just got two osprey packs one for MTN biking and one for MTN bikepacking, which is slightly bigger. I don't know of the sizes off hand but they are the talon series, he has done nothing but rave about them since they arrived. 

I like their bladder design as it promotes a flat back, not like the giant tube that the camelbak bladder becomes when it is full. The Osprey filler cap is external so you can get a good grip on it, not like the camelbak bladder which has an internal cap. The osprey has a nice hose routing built in to the bladder so the hose won't kink when there is only a little water in it. There are all kinds of functional pockets and hoops, like any osprey bag, they are well thought out. One bone I would pick with osprey is why they chose what appears to be a non-standard hose size. I really don't mind the osprey's bite valve lockout feature. But I love camelbak's lockout bite valve for travel I know the bladder will not leak. I also don't need to magnetically clip my hose to my chest, as osprey promotes. I cut my hose so I need only turn my head right to bite the valve. These are a few small things that I have noticed since we have had two of them in the house for a few weeks.

I currently have a camelbac and will switch to the osprey when it goes. 
However this is only for MTN biking. 
I hate stuff on my body when I'm riding the road, even my cell phone in a pocket gets annoying. Everything I need, or want to bring, gets attached to the bike for those long blissful spins.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

dustyrider said:


> I hate stuff on my body when I'm riding the road, even my cell phone in a pocket gets annoying. Everything I need, or want to bring, gets attached to the bike for those long blissful spins.




It does bring up another time-honored tradition...

"Backpacks all do one thing very, very well; delay the racks that are sure to come."


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know

I have been commuting to work for five years and I am quite happy with using a backpack

I have several bikes that I ride depending on the weather etc and the backpack is pretty flexible


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

RedRex said:


> It does bring up another time-honored tradition...
> 
> "Backpacks all do one thing very, very well; delay the racks that are sure to come."


Racks/panniers have their place, but they aren't always the right choice.

I have panniers, I use them, but they're heavy, they collect extra crap like barnacles collect on boats and after a couple rides in the rain they're so filthy I don't want to bring them into the house or the office.

Personally, panniers seem to be the last bit of camping gear that's still stuck in the 70s/80s- heavy and overly complicated with very little thought given to multi-modal use.


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I commute with this everyday, it's perfect, it's also my go around town bag when I travel to florence, or venice, or up into the alps. I've had it for three years now and no sign of appreciable wear, lifetime warranty, and completely waterproof. it fits a ton of stuff and is very comfortable and stays put while riding.

https://www.chromebagsstore.com/bags/messenger-bags/citizen-buckle-bag---medium.html


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

my pedros bag is similar, used to love the bag but now I'm having to adjust it off my shoulder because of shoulder/neck tightness/pain. 

back pack will be a better option i think.


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

Panniers >>> Messenger Bag > Backpack.

That said, Chrome messenger bags are the shiznit.


----------



## Hood Ormanent (Apr 1, 2011)

*another fanny packer*

I tried a messnger bag but it aggravated my old shoulder injury so I had to look for options. Ended up going back to a fanny pack. Keeps the weight off my back (cooler too) and close by for access. Found a cheap yellow one like this - good for visibility too.

just don't walk around with the bag part in front lol


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

BentChainring said:


> Panniers >>> Messenger Bag > Backpack.
> 
> That said, Chrome messenger bags are the shiznit.



I love the number of > you used. Totally agree. 

I think one of the reasons why people are using backpacks is because they were sold a "_*look-like-a-race-bike-even-though-it-will-never-race-in-its-life*_", bike.

Call it The Shiny Decal Factor. I can't tell you how many people I see riding to work on the American River Bike trail on a plastic Look-Like-A-Race-Bike with a heavy backpack.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

BentChainring said:


> Panniers >>> Messenger Bag > Backpack.
> 
> That said, Chrome messenger bags are the shiznit.


yes, Chrome messengers bags are teh shiznit. however messenger bags aggravate my shoulder/neck. I need to displace the weight elsewhere and a strap across my chest and waist is the way to go.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

RedRex said:


> I love the number of > you used. Totally agree.
> 
> I think one of the reasons why people are using backpacks is because they were sold a "_*look-like-a-race-bike-even-though-it-will-never-race-in-its-life*_", bike.
> 
> Call it The Shiny Decal Factor. I can't tell you how many people I see riding to work on the American River Bike trail on a plastic Look-Like-A-Race-Bike with a heavy backpack.


couldn't agree with you more. However this is not the case for me. I need something more functional than a messenger bag. and Panniers are for pu$$ies 

j/k....I really don't like them nor do I want them on my cross bike.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

I know its overkill but this was the 5th seattle winter commuting with the older version of this http://backcountryaccess.com/index.php?id=189 
damn near indestructible.

when it warms up I switch to an oversized hip pack.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

*Got it*

I bit the bullet today and purchased an Osprey Talon 11 on sale today at a hiking store in town. http://www.ospreypacks.com/Packs/TalonSeriesActiveLightPursuitsMultiUse/Talon11/ This is the newer version.....I bought last years version. 

this after I rode home yesterday with not much in my messenger bag and my shoulder/neck killing me the whole way home. not much I could do to relieve the irritation it caused. 

messed around with the pack while in the store and I think I've got a good fit to keep the straps off the shoulders. will try it out on my commute next week and post up.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Check out a ski/snowboard shop. The backpacks they use might fit the bill. Also there are backbacks made for motorcyclists that could fit the bill. Small and very aero.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

Keski said:


> Check out a ski/snowboard shop. The backpacks they use might fit the bill. Also there are backbacks made for motorcyclists that could fit the bill. Small and very aero.



thanks...but i already got the Osprey. can't wait to use it.


----------



## iamcyclingforfun (Apr 25, 2011)

I have been just wearing a standard backpack, but I find that it gets too warm. Those Osprey bags should help out quite a bit with that.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

so far i've been more than impressed with this pack. yes, they do provide ventilation, and from what I've seen the newer ones for 2011 provide even more ventilation. It hasn't been too hot yet, but I really have noticed any problems with a sweat back due to the pack. 

Very comfy on the shoulders too which is what I needed.


----------

